
Why The New iPad Doesn’t Have Siri - FluidDjango
http://www.cultofmac.com/151935/why-the-new-ipad-doesnt-have-siri/
======
uslic001
Because Siri has been getting dumber the longer it has been in beta and is
currently worthless.

